# Une barre de menu tristounette !



## cherounette (6 Août 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'aimerai égayer ma barre de menu se trouvant en haut de nos écrans car le gris est vraiment triste  j'ai cherché des posts à ce propos mais je n'ai rien trouvé...

Tout d'abord, est ce possible ? Si oui, comment procéder ?

Merci merci


----------



## Céréal Killa (6 Août 2009)

Salut! MAGNIFIQUE est le logiciel (Gratuit!) qu'il te faut.Il permet d'appliquer des thèmes à Mac OSX .


----------



## cherounette (6 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Salut! MAGNIFIQUE est le logiciel (Gratuit!) qu'il te faut.Il permet d'appliquer des thèmes à Mac OSX .


Magnifique téléchargé mais je galère avec les thèmes. Il n'y en a pas de pré-téléchargé snif ! Je cherche je cherche lol.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

Tu peux en télécharger ici et faire un tour sur MacThemes .


----------



## Céréal Killa (7 Août 2009)

cherounette a dit:


> Magnifique téléchargé mais je galère avec les thèmes. Il n'y en a pas de pré-téléchargé snif ! Je cherche je cherche lol.


A chaque fois que tu veux utilisé un thème sélectionne le puis clique sur download now. Tu en trouveras d'autre probablement sur DevianArt que tu pourras installé par simple glissé déposé dans la case My themes.
D'accord avec Corentin....


----------



## Pejounet (10 Août 2009)

Snif snif, j'ai téléchargé Magnifique...il ne veut pas se lancer sur ma machine.


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2009)

Pejounet a dit:


> Snif snif, j'ai téléchargé Magnifique...il ne veut pas se lancer sur ma machine.



eh oui il faut Léopard


----------



## Céréal Killa (10 Août 2009)

Désolé ! J'avais pas vu que t'étais sous tiger.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Pejounet a dit:


> Snif snif, j'ai téléchargé Magnifique...il ne veut pas se lancer sur ma machine.



ShapeShifter est la solution et c'est bien mieux que Magnifique.


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

ShapeShifter ne conviendra pas à toute les  personnes ici présentes, certaines sont sous Léopard et il n'est pas compatible actuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Justement je parle uniquement pour lui qui est sous Tiger.


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

Mais l'initiatrice du post Chérounette, elle, elle est sous Léopard, c'est Péjounet qui est sous Tiger.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Justement j'ai cité Pejounet .


----------



## Pejounet (11 Août 2009)

Je te remercie je regarde cela de suite.


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

Oui tu as raison C0rentin.


----------



## Gatika (24 Novembre 2009)

Ouah super ce logiciel !:love:

Ca pimp vachement les icones des dossiers !


----------

